
Shale Boom Is Slowing Just When the World Needs Oil Most - jonbaer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/shale-boom-is-slowing-just-when-the-world-needs-oil-most-11569795047?mod=rsswn
======
sp332
Interesting article let down by in irrelevant title. Nothing in there about
how the world needs oil.

